# Foils and powder, guess the weight (just for fun)



## MGH (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry everyone, no prize on this one – just for the shared experience 8) 

I’ll list some information about the source, and let’s see if anyone can guess the final weight. I’ve already refined and melted this batch. Probably on Thursday evening (2/19) I’ll post a picture of the melted metal and the weight. I’m purposefully going to be vague on the information here, and may or may not answer any questions :twisted: 

These are foils from plated pins
The yield is good for plated pins, “more than” 2 grams per pound
These pins are not from home computers
In the beaker, the foils are of course not washed very well. There is some leftover solution from the base metal digest and rinsing. It’s more of a slurry of pins.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 17, 2015)

That is just beautiful! 8) 

Without any information I would hazard a guess of 37 grams.

Göran


----------



## Profikiskery (Feb 17, 2015)

My totally uneducated guess is 105 grams. I am thinking you bought 50lbs to process and got 2.10 grams a pound.


----------



## kazamir (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess that you started with 20 lbs. Twenty by say 2.2 is 44.00 grams. What is the prize for the winner.


----------



## kazamir (Feb 17, 2015)

I have reread the post and noticed it is [ just for fun ] Ah well.


----------



## goldscraphobby (Feb 17, 2015)

How did you process them?


----------



## MGH (Feb 17, 2015)

goldscraphobby said:


> How did you process them?


Nitric, but I'm not sure if that'll really help your guess


----------



## MGH (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, if the guessing has tapered off, I’ll go ahead and post the final number and some pictures. It might not matter anyway – I’m not sure if any future guesses would be closer than Göran’s first guess. Final melted weight is 37.88 grams.

The last picture was taken with a microscope at work. It has a motorized stage which moves the sample around, optimizes focus throughout the whole depth of field, and then stiches the image together. This picture is a composite of 12 frames. It’s still hard to avoid the glare, but it’s an interesting view nonetheless.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice looking bar. Good job.


----------



## richard2013 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow g_axelsson fist post guess just nailed it,, :lol:


----------



## Profikiskery (Feb 20, 2015)

I only missed it by 70 grams.....but man that bar is serious eye candy.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 20, 2015)

:lol: That was close. Too bad for you that I wasn't too low in my guess, I'm usually on the low end of guesses and pessimistic about the end result.

That's some really beautiful pictures.

Now I'm interested, do you have any pictures of the unprocessed pins and how much did you start with?

Göran


----------



## MGH (Feb 20, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> :lol: That was close. Too bad for you that I wasn't too low in my guess, I'm usually on the low end of guesses and pessimistic about the end result.
> 
> That's some really beautiful pictures.
> 
> ...


Here’s a picture of the pins before digesting base metals. It’s about half a pound in the same kind of 2 L beaker shown in the first picture above. That’s just a portion of the whole batch – I do them in stages. They’re Kovar, and have a propensity to foam over at a moment’s notice.


----------



## yar (Feb 20, 2015)

Those pins look real clean, did you have to remove any solder prior to digesting in nitric? Can you tell us what the total weight was that yielded the beautiful gold bar?


----------



## heliman4141 (Feb 20, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> That is just beautiful! 8)
> 
> Without any information I would hazard a guess of 37 grams.
> 
> Göran




That was amazingly close, care to take a wild guess at next weeks Powerball numbers & the Powerball also for me? 
And yes, Ill split with you 50/50, you all heard that......... can't beat that offer! 8) 

Dave


----------

